# مخاطر الحوادث الكهربائية



## belal-alsharaa (8 مايو 2008)

*مخاطر الحوادث الكهربائية *​


*تقسم المخاطر الكهربائية حسب تأثيرها إلى قسمين أساسين هما :

مخاطر تؤثر على الإنسان 

يتسبب مرور التيار الكهربائي في جسم الإنسان نتيجة ملامسته لأجزاء حاملة للتيار في إحداث آثار خطيرة على الإنسان لأن للتيار الكهربائي آثار حرارية قد تسبب الحروق وآثار كيميائية قد تتسبب في تحليل الدم والخلايا العصبية.
1. الصدمة الكهربائية 
إذا لامس شخص أسـلاكاً مكهربة (تلامس مباشر) أو أجساما حاملة للتيار نتيجة انهيار العزل (تلامس غير مباشر) مما ينتج عنه ضرر شديد لهذا الشخص والتي قد تصل إلى درجة الوفاة، وتختلف شدة الصدمة التي يتعرض لها الإنسان على عدة 
عوامل منها: 
شدة ونوع التيار المار بالجسم (فالتيار المستمر أقل تأثيراً من التيار المتغير). ومدة سريان التيار في الجسم، فكلما زادت مـدة سريان التيار في الجسم زاد تأثيره الضار، والعضو الذي يسرى فيه التيار فالجهاز العصبي والقلب أكثر الأعضاء تأثراً بالكهرباء، وحالة الجلد فالجلد الجاف أكثر مقاومة للإصابة بالكهرباء من الجلد الرطب، ومدى مقاومة الشخص لتأثير الكهرباء .
2. حروق 
تختلف شدتها من حروق بسيطة تنشأ عن تيارات ضعيفة إلى حروق شديدة تنشأ عن تيارات ذات ضغط عالي والتي تؤدي إلى تدمير لمعظم طبقات الجلد .
3. انبهار العين 
ينتج عن الصدمة الكهربائية فتحدث عتامة في العدسة كنتيجة لدخول أو سريان التيار المباشر وينتج عن تعرض العين للوميض الكهربائي التهابات كما يحدث لعامل اللحام بالكهرباء.

\\مخاطر تؤثر على المنشآت والمواد 

تحدث انفجارات وحرائق بالمنشآت أو تلف بالمعدات عند حدوث قصر في الدائرة بين الأسلاك أو الكابلات الكهربائية نتيجة لانهيار العازل أو بسبب سوء استخدام الكهرباء، ولقد دلت الإحصائيات على أن أسباب الحوادث الناجمة عن استعمال الكهرباء 

تنحصر فيما يلي :

1. التحميل الزائد، قصور الدائرة باستخدام الأسلاك أو الكابلات غير مناسبة لقيمة التيار المار فيها أي أن هذه المقاطع أقل من المسموح به فينتج عن مرور التيار ارتفاع في درجة حرارة الأسلاك أو الكابلات ويستمر الارتفاع إلى أن يصل إلى درجة اشتعال المواد المحيطة بها واحتراقها وقد تسقط على مواد مجاورة قابلة للاشتعال مما يؤدي إلى نشوب الحرائق وإحداث خسائر مادية كبيرة إذا لم يتم تداركها وإخمادها في الحال .
2. استعمال معدات أو مهمات كهربائية تالفة.
3. سوء الاستعمال للمعدات والمهمات الكهربائية.
4. عدم توصيل الأجهزة والمعدات بالأرضي. 
*​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2008)

تسلم على المشاركة الرائعة والمفيدة جدا .

حقا مخاطر الصدمة الكهربائية لها خطورة كبيرة على حياة الأنسان وخاصتا الذي لا يتقيدون بالسلامة المهنية , مع اخذ الحيطة والحذر عند التعامل بها .

تقبل جزيل الشكر والتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا .

وبالانتظار موضوعك القادم .

البغدادي


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (16 يوليو 2008)

تسلم اخي ع التوضيح المهمة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

